
Verizon data overages, other charges hit Florida mom for $9,100 - paralelogram
http://www.cleveland.com/business/index.ssf/2016/09/verizon_data_overages_other_ch.html
======
networth
Chances are she has an app on her phone, pulling data for malicious reason, or
simply ads. I have seen cases where the ad was incorrectly implemented and
went into some form of loop, pulling 10gb in short amount of time

